# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как сделать лог утилитой GetSystemInfo?

## миднайт

Утилита GSI Parser разработана специалистами Лаборатории Касперского и позволяет собрать обширную информацию об операционной системе, установленном оборудовании и проблемах системного характера.

*Все действия необходимо выполнять с правами администратора.*
- Скачайте файл *GetSystemInfo.ехе* и сохраните его на Рабочем столе.
- Запустите утилиту двойным щелчком (для Windows Vista/7 замаркируйте файл, нажмите правую кнопку мыши и выберите пункт *"Запустить от имени администратора"*), прочтите лицензионное соглашение, нажмите кнопку *I Agree*;
- в появившемся окне нажмите кнопку *Create Report* и дождитесь пока программа исследует систему и сохранит отчет 
(появится соответствующее окно). Отчет с именем файла *GetSystemInfo_Система_ваше_имя_пользователя_дата_с  канирования.zip* 
сохранится на рабочий стол;
- откройте страницу *автоматического анализатора протокола утилиты* , нажмите кнопку *Обзор* и выберите файл отчета GetSystemInfo, нажмите *Отправить*.
- Подождите пока автоанализатор завершит работу, затем скопируйте ссылку на отчет в Вашу тему.
- Хелпер может попросить Вас так же прикрепить также файл отчета GetSystemInfo_Система_ваше_имя_пользователя_дата_с  канирования.zip.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

